# When is Christmas over for you?



## debodun (Dec 26, 2014)

When do you feel Christmas is "over"? (e.g. midnight Christmas day, after all the presents are opened, after New Year, it never ends, etc.)


----------



## oakapple (Dec 26, 2014)

I feel that Christmas is 3 days, Christmas Eve Day, Christmas Day and Boxing Day.So Sat the 27th is the end of Christmas for me.I will leave the tree and lights etc until 12th night as usual though.I like to get back to normal as soon as possible.
The New Year [and parties etc] are a separate thing altogether.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2014)

I feel it's over today, the 26th.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 26, 2014)

As soon as they leave.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm pretty much over it now tbh...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 26, 2014)

Getting the empty boxes down from the attic after her soap opera is over.


----------



## Raven (Dec 26, 2014)

I will leave the tree up for another three or four days and then I want everything put away and
out of sight until next year.


----------



## Shirley (Dec 26, 2014)

When I get all the dishes washed, if I ever do.


----------



## Vivjen (Dec 26, 2014)

My Christmas Day is on Sunday....I haven't seen my children on Chrismas day since 1997; so I am on Christmas Eve Eve!
on Sunday we have the whole works; shopping done; just cooking and preparation left..


----------



## jujube (Dec 26, 2014)

This year, mine was over before it began.  I have great hopes for next year.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 26, 2014)

RadishRose said:


> As soon as they leave.



  :lol1:   Good one RR !


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer (Dec 26, 2014)

Generally around New Year's -- when the leftovers and the cookies and candy from my stocking are gone.  OK, the candy canes last a little longer but once the chocolate's gone, Christmas has departed.  (Seriously, my daughter, er, I mean Santa, put in far too many little mini candy canes in this year -- not that I won't eat them.)


----------



## Bullie76 (Dec 26, 2014)

We had our family get together today. Just got back from the trip. So.....its over as of now as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 26, 2014)

I consider Christmas itself over when the 25th is over.  When I put up a tree, however, I always left it up until New Year's Day.  Taking down the tree was always a New Year's Day activity.  Some people around here are leaving some exterior lights up all year round nowdays.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2014)

I just have a little ceramic plug in tree, but I put it away the day after New Years.  They had a gizmo on the Shark Tank show where someone invented these hooks for Christmas lights that could be easily raised and lowered, to put your string of lights in view or hidden.  It somehow worked with the gutters/overhangs.  I don't like when people leave them up all year long.


----------



## Kadee (Dec 27, 2014)

I have Put everything away today 27th Family all going home tomorrow and we are preparing to paint inside so don't want any extras shift to start cleaning for painting.


----------



## LogicsHere (Dec 27, 2014)

For me, it is the morning of the 26th. Feel that all the hoopla/energy built up over the previous 6 weeks is over and am left feeling a bit let down. Our family doesn't exchange gifts any more so it's more like my giving my mother a little thing or two. But I have to say I enjoy decorating for the holiday and Christmas movies and music, but yes, on the 26th is typically back to business as usual.


----------



## avrp (Dec 27, 2014)

At the end of Christmas day. Usually take down the decorations that night or the day after. They have been up since Thanksgiving.


----------



## Phoenix14 (Dec 27, 2014)

We still have New Year celebrations so I leave most of the decorations up until then.  Usually as soon as my daughter sets off for home, I start getting the place back to normal.   This year they will be leaving on the 2nd Jan so by evening, everything will be cleared away.


----------

